# request - owner and chi pics!



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

please can people post owner and chi pics like sarah and max please


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I guess I'll start this off  Here's me and ChiZilla


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

This one is old but I love the fact that you can't see my double chin! I wish you could see Shiver a little better though.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

This ones quite an old pics I have brown hair now


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Great pictures guys! I just realized I have no pictures of me and my boys.  I'm always the one taking the pictures. :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie and I:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

YOU ALL ARE GORGEOUS & HANDSOME!!! 8) 

I dont have any new pic of me & britney and the pic I have of me and Butter is old..so i guess i might be taking new pics sometime today!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

heres mine...i haven't got a better one (def on the to do list...get good pics of me and pea wee together!).
this one is just after his first ever bath!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

sorry its so big i cant seem to make it smaller and that pic is scaring me! lol


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

Daddy and Roxy









Me and Sophie (OMG, could I BE a little more spaced out, lol???)









Daddy and Sophie

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I love chi and owner pics! Great photos Everyone! I HATE my pics.  But I'll try to see if I can get some new ones taken soon.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Me and Lola and Bosco at Christmastime:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Awesome pics everyone! I love that people seem so much happier with their chis!  And visa versa! Anyway, here's my contribution to the post.  (P.S. Sorry about all the siggy changes here recently. I'm just trying to make one that works for me, ya know? LOL! I'll get one soon. The one I have up now will be my permanent-temporary one.....until I find THE ONE! :lol: :lol: LOL! ) 

A not-so-good one of Me and the boys at home....











Me and Tito at work....











The boys w/ Daddy....


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awww gorgeous pics everyone :wave:


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

I took a few of Jetset and I on spring break...



















And this is us both in our camies... ha.










And when he was just teeny tiny...


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Here's Jasper and Tucker, ignore the lady in the middle, the model didn't show up!  I had my son take this today after work.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Here are a few of me with my babies:


















And Daddy with Pea:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

C'mon- let's see more pics!


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Roxie and Daddy when we first got her


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

this is an amazing topic is so nice to see people and their pets, i dont have a digital camera/ a computer that will take one so i cant post pics but i love everyone elses!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

This is Guinny and Mom at the beach









Curled up on Daddy, waiting for bedtime!!


----------

